# blake stepp



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

ok, we took blake steepp with the 58th pick in the 2nd round of the 2004 NBA draft. I think we got a steal and is a guy that can make the roster. Now that we have another 3 point shooter,i think we can offord to trade wally. This guy is listed at 6 4 and is supposed to play some pg!!!

what are your thoughts???

WE NEED MORE PEOPLE TO POST.


----------



## el_gatoman (May 18, 2004)

Well, there should be more posts, you're right man! (I would post every day, but I am from Austria and my sources are limited, so I'm often not able to write/answer something decent.)

Ok, the first thing that came to my mind when I heard, that we picked a SG/PG was, that we will definitely loose Troy Hudson. Three PG/SG in one team are too much, so Troy wont stay for sure.

All the stuff I read on the internet about Blake sounds pretty nice, it could really by a steal. He was in college, did a great job there and if he is that constant 3-point shooter it would now be possible to trade Wally (or a combination of players around Wally) to get a real, real good center (as I wrote in my Min-Bos only an idea article).

But, we'll see, I guess/hope Kevin McHale is able to make a good trade that will help the Wolves. Never change a winning team, but we need a new center (although I hope Kandi will improve his performance).

mfg el gato


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

Hopefully he can shoot better than he did in NCAA tourney:dead: 

2-11 vs Valpo
3-18 vs Nevada

Stepp's Stats


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Blake Stepp who? I know he played for Gonzo. I thought they were going to pick a big man like James Thomas, or somebody like that... 

Maybe the reason they picked Stepp because of they are hanging on the line with Cassell/Hudson situation they had all season long.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

he is a pretty streaky shooter. but if he has a bad night you will know it. I am ready to head to the summer league games july 6th -10th and scout this kid. I am glad we got a guy that we just might use. He probably will eventually play for the wolves...I have high hopes for him, i will say it now. STEPP WILL GO DOWN AS THE BEST 3-POINT SHOOTER IN WOLVES FRANCHISE HISTORY, he reminds me of a steve kerr, just a little less clutch. He averaged 6.7 assists last year, best in his confrence and 7th in the nation.

in the junior year he averaged 18 points and 6 assists.!!!!


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

blake stepp is a steal!!! i don't care how you look at it. this man will be a good player for the wolves or anyone else. he has been to college for 4 years just like mchale said, and he is ready to step in to the position of 3rd pg. as far as i'm concerned, this guy is nba ready. regardless of his performance in the ncaa tourney, he is ready to play. he WILL be a great addition to the squad.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

I really hope that he is a steal of the draft, all right. I just want him to prove that he can be the steal. Since I don't remember him playing in the NCAA tourney just last March, so watching him playing in a T'Wolves uniforms will serve my memory.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

I would feel more comfortable going into battle with Stepp as #3 PG, as opposed to the scrubs of last year like Goldwire, Martin, McLeod, he can't do any worse (knock on wood).

Now we just need to re-up with Hudson, and it's all good. If not Hudson then I'd like to see us go after either Alston or Fisher.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Good pick considering where you were in the draft. You guys actually found a player that fits a need. I think Blake has a fair chance to make the team, especially if Hudson doesn't return. He has had knee injuries in the past but he is as healthy as ever now.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

OK I'll post here... but you guys gotta promise to post in the Houston board too! :yes: 
I like Blake, he's got a good attitude and can be a lethal shooter. But don't expect too much from him though, he's nowhere near ready to crack an NBA rotation, esp. the T-Wolves


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> OK I'll post here... but you guys gotta promise to post in the Houston board too! :yes:
> I like Blake, he's got a good attitude and can be a lethal shooter. But don't expect too much from him though, he's nowhere near ready to crack an NBA rotation, esp. the T-Wolves


I agree with you, Yao. That is why I am not too big on him right now, so I want him to prove us why he should belong with the NBA. Houston Board, I'll do the favor for you  I like 'em Rockets, too.


----------



## KG_And1 (Feb 19, 2003)

Don't expect TOO much from Stepp this coming season, that is, unless we don't get a 2nd PG. 

Stepp played 4 years of college ball...that is a huge upside. Hopefully he can give Cassell or our other PG (hopefully Troy) some rest and give us solid minutes.

I'm expecting Stepp will receive the minutes Ebi got last year...maybe even a little more.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

should stepp make the roster, and i believe he will...he will get more minutes then ebi did last year. should hudson stay or not. i remember flip talking about using cassell as cautiously as possible with his minutes in the regular season and i wouldn't be surprised to see stepp play in more games and more minutes than ebi because of the roles they played were entirely different.


----------



## da Big Ticket (Jan 8, 2003)

I think Stepp was a good pick but i was hoping for Romain Sato from Xavior


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>da Big Ticket</b>!
> I think Stepp was a good pick but i was hoping for Romain Sato from Xavior


I know, but no thanks to stupid Spurs which took him before us... Pardon me for my sarcasms.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

i would like a romain sato but he wouldnt fill a need


----------

